# Gig head



## J-HOOK (Mar 14, 2009)

Me and a couple of my buddies kindof stumbled upon this idea,well,state to state fishing laws made us stumble upon this.Living in Carolina,and wanting to fish in Georgia.Bowfished for many years in Carolina,and wanted to try in Georgia we found out that Georgia had some really strict laws on saltwater bowfishing.So we cut our arrows off our bows and crudely attached them to aluminum poles (hose clamps,duct tape,cable ties).Having been doing this several years and i can't recall ever losing a fish.If your not familiar with the arrows,they have a reversible barb that locks in place when the point is tightened,loosen the tip and the barbs flip around letting the fish slide off.Only drawbacks are your hands get a little dirty because you can't use your box puller,and you can't pole the boat too well.I don't know if anyone else has tried this but it's something to tinker with.You can pick the arrows up at bass pro, online,or your local archery shop.These are all I use.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Post a picture so we know what you are talking about.


----------



## J-HOOK (Mar 14, 2009)

Kindof computer illiterate,but i'll get it bare with me.


----------



## J-HOOK (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## J-HOOK (Mar 14, 2009)

This is the arrow the trick is fixing it to your gig pole.I've done some different ones welding and machining necessary I'll try to post pictures.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont see that being very user friendly to me. You will have to just about handle every fish in order to get them off the arrow. I like the fact that with a traditional gigg you can gigg 10 flounder and not once have to touch the fish.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

M.R. - with bowfishing points you don't touch the fish. The point screws off and you slide the fish off the arrow.

E.S.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Meanwhile missing the next fish while messing with screwing the point off and On.


----------



## J-HOOK (Mar 14, 2009)

I've actually had two fish at once on this,gigged one,then seen another gigged it too.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

then i guess if it ain't broke don't fix it. i'd rather shake the fish off the gig into the box than having to unscrew and mess around with tips and small parts. if it works for you my friend, keep at it. but for now i'll stick to my stainless 5-prong


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

This will work great for me. I only wade fish for flounder and use a single aluminum rod with built on stringer. I basically just gig the fish then slide him on down the string to a float. The only problem i have ever had was having to grab the rod under the fish to slide him down without him coming off but if i put one of these tips on i'm set.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *NavySnooker (4/12/2009)*then i guess if it ain't broke don't fix it. i'd rather shake the fish off the gig into the box than having to unscrew and mess around with tips and small parts. if it works for you my friend, keep at it. but for now i'll stick to my stainless 5-prong




Amen!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *eym_sirius (3/21/2009)*M.R. - with bowfishing points you don't touch the fish. The point screws off and you slide the fish off the arrow.
> 
> E.S.


Ok well maybe you dont have to actually touch the fish but your still going to get goo on your hands. I aint scared of the goo but if I dont have to smell like fish all night then it's that much more better for me.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sbarrow (4/12/2009)*This will work great for me. I only wade fish for flounder and use a single aluminum rod with built on stringer. I basically just gig the fish then slide him on down the string to a float. The only problem i have ever had was having to grab the rod under the fish to slide him down without him coming off but if i put one of these tips on i'm set.


Same here..only waded when in Hillard, FL. I'd stab, reach under the fish and holdthe spear with no barb and drop into the wash tub floating in a tube that had a car battery in it.


----------

